
Mark Zuckerberg tapes over his webcam - mantesso
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/22/mark-zuckerberg-tape-webcam-microphone-facebook?CMP=twt_gu
======
jetsnoc
I cover my camera. For me though, it's not because I'm paranoid. I do
understand that point of view though. I understand that rogue malware or
espionage software could be installed on my workstation. However, if that were
to happen the contents of the disk on my laptop provide much more value than
the look on my face or the conversations I am having. Sure, I utilize full
disk encryption but by that point I am logged into my system and the contents
are accessible.

I cover my camera because almost all business conference software in 2016 turn
the camera on by default. BlueJeans, GotoMeeting, etc. Sometimes I am just
attending a meeting as a listening participant or talking with a client who
honestly only dialed into the meeting. At any rate, I'm not very interested in
showing my face by DEFAULT.

I would suspect that may be the case for Mark as well. TheGuardian's piece is
a great fluff article (my opinion only) but I have to wonder if Occam's Razor
applies here. He too may not want his face transmitted to a meeting by
default?

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11952255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11952255)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11949278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11949278)

